# Looking for vendor from 2011 transworld



## scarymother (Aug 10, 2006)

Threw out stuff already and the the 2011 floorplan is already cleared out on line . I'm looking for the computer sortware vendor that had the girl dancing in front of the xbox 360 kinect with the skele behind her doing the same thing on the screen. I believe they where near the end of the 1st or 2nd row and possibly next to the jak prints booth. Ring any bells?


----------



## Payne (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you registered on the haashow.com under the 365 tab? you can download a complete list of vendors and what they specialized in. Think it has all the website links also. Hope this helps


----------



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

DAZ 3D. www.daz3d.com I bought the Transworld package, but I have not had the time to really get into it.


----------



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is some contact information that I received.



My name is Adam Brown and I am the Lead Technical Support agent here at Daz 3D. I thought it would be helpful to send you an email with some instructions on how to download and install the products you purchased from us at the trade show. I know that getting everything up and running for the first time can be a little overwhelming so I wanted to help you get over that initial hurdle so that you can start using our products as soon as possible. If you have any other questions you can reach technical support at (801) 495-1777 (toll free at 1(800)267-5170) or you can email directly at [email protected].


----------

